# Ethos TWE-1 (Trainwreck tones!!!!) Demo vid



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

Here's my demo vid of the Ethos TWE-1. An extremely versatile OD/Distortion! Check it out!!






Cheers,
Kris


----------

